# clearing throat feeling after TT



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if I should post this here or not. Had TT Apr. 9 which was PTC. Today, I'm not sure if it was the way I was laying (on stomach looking up) or when my 3yr old accidentally hit my neck. Now I have the need to clear my throat and at times when I talk loudly I had some phlegm come up, after clearing my throat so much it's a bit uncomfortable to do. Is that normal, I put a call into ENT? Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Allergies?


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't think so....noticed when I talked loudly some phlegm would come up sort of a sore throat feeling, then I'd be clearing my throat.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't even know how to describe it. At times if I talk loudly or 'really' try to clear my throat some phlegm (I'm thinking) causes a sharp scratch in back of throat which makes me cough sometimes. Now I notice a small bump or enlargement above incision site. arrrghh. See ENT Tuesday.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

ENT did a scope which showed 'vocal process granuloma' from the tube during surgery. Surgery was almost 7wks ago.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch. What else did the ENT say about it?


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

She said there is a less than a 5% chance of having vocal process granuloma from surgery. She prescribed an acid reflux medication & will re-check in 4months. When I feel like clearing my throat, drink water otherwise it bangs together & could irritate more.


----------

